# Help With AOL and Facebook



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

My boss wants me to set up a company FB account. Well I enter all the information, it comes up, "Thank you for joining FB, please check your email and confirm". Well I never receive an email. I've done this a couple of times. 

2nd question. I have 14,172 emails in my inbox. Does anyone know how to delete them all, without clicking on each one of them? It's AOL mail.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

I don't know anything about AOL (except that I hated it years ago when I had it! LOL). Anyway, have you checked your junk mail box? The email from FB may be in there.


----------



## mary-anderson (Jan 12, 2010)

This works for microsoft not sure about AOL but try it anyway what the heck.
To delete the emails you need to click on your first one then hold the shift
key and click on the last one. Then hit shift delete at the same time.
Doing this will remove them for good. They will not go into you delete folder.


----------



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

I have 400 emails and I thought that I was bad...lol. When I go into my AOL mail, there is a little box in front of each email. There is also one box up on top in the header of the mail page. If you check that box it will check all of the emails. When you hit delete they will all be deleted.

As far as the facebook problem... like Mary said, maybe it is in your spam folder. Or you can check on Facebook to make sure that you gave the right email address. Click on account, then account settings and make sure that the email address is the one you want it to be.

Hope that helps!!


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Did you get an email yet from FB Deb?? I wrote down how to delete emails if you have a lot and will keep it for my benefit.....sorry, can't help you but I hope you get it straightened out~


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

No it's not in my junk mail. The first one I used my aol addy. That didn't work, and I was glad, because I wanted to use my company marketing addy. I'm going to look for that "box". I'll let you know. I don't care for aol, but that is what most of my clients know, and how they contact me. 

It's also my email contact for rescue, and published with the shelters. So for now, I'm stuck with it. 

And Sher, if this sounds familiar, it's because I asked you the same question on another email account years ago. You'd think I'd learn to delete them before it gets so out of hand ~ :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Yippeeeee!!! I found the little box. I had no flippin' idea that stupid little thing was there, not to mention what is was for. 

So it checks off one page at a time. There are 1000 on each page.

Hey this is much more "doable". I only have to click 14 times, not 14 Thousand times!! :chili:

Thanks so much ladies. Now I need to find out if FB has a tech support.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

3Maltmom said:


> My boss wants me to set up a company FB account. Well I enter all the information, it comes up, "Thank you for joining FB, please check your email and confirm". Well I never receive an email. I've done this a couple of times.
> 
> 2nd question. I have 14,172 emails in my inbox. Does anyone know how to delete them all, without clicking on each one of them? It's AOL mail.


I bet the email went to Dan.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Snowball Pie's Mommi said:


> I bet the email went to Dan.


Oh, good point!! I'll call the jerk in the morning. 

I will use my home phone, call my cell phone, answer it, 
and tell myself off ~ :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

3Maltmom said:


> Oh, good point!! I'll call the jerk in the morning.
> 
> I will use my home phone, call my cell phone, answer it,
> and tell myself off ~ :HistericalSmiley:


Hey, Dan ... After you do that, would you mind ringing up Deb and tell her that I love her. Oh, and please tell Deb to give all the fluff babies hugs and kisses from me. Do you think you can remember that Dan? Thank you in advance, if you can manage that.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

I'm really getting frustrated over this. What the heck am I doing wrong.

I tried again, and here is what I'm getting, yet no email. :smpullhair:
*Confirm Your Email Address*

Thanks for signing up on Facebook! We just sent you a confirmation email to *[email protected]*.
Click on the confirmation link in the email to complete your sign up.


----------



## mary-anderson (Jan 12, 2010)

I just tried sending you an email at *[email protected]*
*I received undeliverable message. let me try from my iphone.*

*Mary*


----------



## mary-anderson (Jan 12, 2010)

I'm getting rejected by your server using two different email accounts.
Have you received any other emails lately?


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

mary-anderson said:


> I just tried sending you an email at *[email protected]*
> *I received undeliverable message. let me try from my iphone.*
> 
> *Mary*


Good Lord, now what!! I had my assistant email me on my marketing email, and that came through. Geeze. :blink:

Yes, try again, and let me know. This is weird. :w00t:


----------



## mary-anderson (Jan 12, 2010)

It sounds like your only getting internal email. Do you have
a system administrator for you network? If so that's who
I would see.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

mary-anderson said:


> It sounds like your only getting internal email. Do you have
> a system administrator for you network? If so that's who
> I would see.


Yes, I'll talk to him about it. It would help if he could speak English ~ :HistericalSmiley:

So I do have three seperate email addies coming into one. 

Hey try one of the others: [email protected]


----------



## mary-anderson (Jan 12, 2010)

Just sent one to that account, did you get it?


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Okay this is very strange, Mary. I did receive your email on the dpadilla addy. So I had Alice, in our billing department, send me one on that same email. Well, hers didn't go through. It came back rejected. :blink:


----------



## mary-anderson (Jan 12, 2010)

:smilie_tischkante::smilie_tischkante::smilie_tischkante::w00t::w00t::w00t: Ok I think it's time you TRY:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley: to talk
to the non-english talking system administrator. I wish I had more
advice for you.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Deb -- I just send you a test email to both of the email adddresses. The one to dpaddilla seems to have gone through just fine, but the one to marketing bounced right back to me as undeliverable.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Thanks so much for all your help, ladies. 

I must say if this goes on much longer, I'm going to tell my boss to shove Facebook up his butt! :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

something is messed up at your server. Mary, did it tell you why it was undeliverable ? sometimes it says.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

MalteseJane said:


> something is messed up at your server. Mary, did it tell you why it was undeliverable ? sometimes it says.


I thought of that too. I asked Lynn to forward me the "reject" response.

One guy in the central station said, "Oh, that's what the company does when you don't work here anymore" :HistericalSmiley:

I'll be talking, or trying to talk, to our computer guy in the morning.

I do a lot of business through email (at work, home, and on the road).
So this isn't cool. :blink:


----------



## mary-anderson (Jan 12, 2010)

Sorry I'm not at work anymore and deleted the one off my phone. If you want I can send another to see what it says.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

mary-anderson said:


> Sorry I'm not at work anymore and deleted the one off my phone. If you want I can send another to see what it says.


That would be great Mary. I want to gather this info, as some are getting through, and others are not. It will also help me in communicating with Jimmy. If I'm lucky I won't have to talk, and just hand him some papers ~ :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## mary-anderson (Jan 12, 2010)

*Ok here it is...now tell him to fix it:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:*

*I sent one to both emails this is the one I receive an error on.*


----------



## mary-anderson (Jan 12, 2010)

I could send that to your other email if its easier...didn't think of that
until after I posted:innocent:.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Thanks so much Mary. Could you do me one more favor?

Could you email that to my [email protected].

I'm thinking maybe you should delete the text off the post, because I'm not sure what type of information it contains with regard to our system.
I'm sure I'm being stupid, but we can't even publicly give out our physical address. Not in email siggys, our website, etc. The building is as secure as a prison. :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## mary-anderson (Jan 12, 2010)

i emailed to the account i used earlier is that ok..


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

mary-anderson said:


> i emailed to the account i used earlier is that ok..


Oh that's perfect!! Thank you so much. You have gone above and beyond. :aktion033: 

It will be interesting to figure this out. I'll let you all know how it turns out.


----------



## mary-anderson (Jan 12, 2010)

Your welcome, time to walk the gang!!!!


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

Debbie I sent you a test mail on both addresses and none has come back yet.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Okay, one more test. I want to make sure Jimmy has fixed this problem.

Can about five of you send me an email, and let me know to look for it.

Sorry to be such a pain.

[email protected]


----------



## mary-anderson (Jan 12, 2010)

Sent one :thumbsup:


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

mary-anderson said:


> Sent one :thumbsup:


 
Okay, got it!! Thanks so much Mary. I owe you one :chili:


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

Sent you email Deb.


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

sent you one too.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Starsmom said:


> Sent you email Deb.


I received yours in my junk box. That's okay, it did go through.

I'll unjunk you ~ LOL


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

MalteseJane said:


> sent you one too.


I didn't receive yours Jane. Not even in my junk box :smilie_tischkante:

Did you happen to get a response back?


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

I just sent you one, Deb.
xoxoxox


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

KAG said:


> I just sent you one, Deb.
> xoxoxox


 
Got yours Kerry. I wonder why it won't let Jane in :blink:

I signed up for facebook again. Let's see if I get a confirmation email.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Okay, the email works now. I signed up for facebook under the business accounts, and it's showing up under my name, not the company's. 

I did a search for my comany, and no results were found!! What the heck. Does anyone here have a business account with FB?

Of course I can't even check on it right now. The flippin' site is down.

This stupid project is kickin' my ass. I wonder if I can file for workman's comp. after this.:smstarz:


----------



## mary-anderson (Jan 12, 2010)

3Maltmom said:


> Okay, the email works now. I signed up for facebook under the business accounts, and it's showing up under my name, not the company's.
> 
> I did a search for my comany, and no results were found!! What the heck. Does anyone here have a business account with FB?
> 
> ...


 
Deb, 

this can only happen to you...:rofl::rofl: sorry I don't have FB..
you most likely can't file workman's comp but you can go home and 
have a:wine:


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

3Maltmom said:


> I didn't receive yours Jane. Not even in my junk box :smilie_tischkante:
> 
> Did you happen to get a response back?


No Debbie I did not get a response back.


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

I have been in and out of FB all day and it has not been down for me. Strange.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

YIPEEEEE!!!! The flippin' FB Nightmare is over.:chili::chili:

The company account is set up. Blank so far, but logo is in.

Now I have to find someone in the building to shove the updating to ~ :HistericalSmiley:

Thanks for all your help!!


----------

